# Micro t sprint car conversion Losi micro conversion



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I would love a micro sprint car conversion and thought about building some. Any interest? Price range your willing to pay?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

*micro sprinter*

very insterested price is open and up to you since your doing all the hard work keep us informed and let us know about a price


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

aww come on guys couldnt you see these things running on the kitchen table or a pool table


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

i would love to see one:thumbsup:


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

*my losi miro t sprint car*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...19484866875.2019877.1219632393&type=3&theater


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

psbej said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...19484866875.2019877.1219632393&type=3&theater


i love it how does it handle?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

*price*

how much and how would you like paid i can do check mo or paypal


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

Handles pretty good. I even made up a set of Good Year Eagles for it. As far as price on a body I get back to you on Monday. Glad you guys like it!!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i could want up too three or four


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

any more info on this ready to buy


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

The piece I used for the center section is no longer available. However If you pm me your address I can send you a pattern for the sides and wings, then all you would need to find is a piece for the center. I used a edm 10th scale hood scoop made by Mcallister.


----------

